# WSOP - Insane Bad Beat



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

So a guy at the World Series of Poker No Limit Hold 'Em Main Event got 4 aces on the river.

Problem? His opponent got a Royal Flush! 

Even for those not in the know, the odds of that are apparently 2.7 BILLION to 1. Put it this way - I've never seen a Royal Flush (10, J, K Q, A suited) on TV or in a real game, and I've maybe seen quad aces once. Both hands are extremely rare. But for them both to come on the same hand?

Insane.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fucking wild.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell yes it's fucking wild.

Goddamn, don't we have any poker players up on this bitch?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

There probably are, I've never been a fan of card games myself, outside of ultra nerdy Magic The Gathering games..


----------



## Regor (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hell yes it's fucking wild.
> 
> Goddamn, don't we have any poker players up on this bitch?



I play... poorly, but I've won >$100 before. I'm getting better. I've learned what 'not' to do 


Anyways, which program was it on? Is it the Main Event? Or a different one? I wanna catch a replay.


----------



## forelander (Sep 3, 2008)

If I was the dude with 4 aces I'd be so pissed.

Actually, I think it'd be ridiculous enough that it'd wrap right around to amusement, like "There's no way I coulda done any better, I just wasn't destined to win,"


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hell yes it's fucking wild.
> 
> Goddamn, don't we have any poker players up on this bitch?



I love playing card games, but not for money.

I've gotten flushes before, but never a royal flush. Never even seen someone get one before. I've never gotten 4 aces in a hand before, but I have seen one before.

Pretty insanely rare thing there. I would be sure I won if I had those aces, only to be shocked that I had actually been beaten.


----------



## Regor (Sep 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've gotten flushes before, but never a royal flush. Never even seen someone get one before. I've never gotten 4 aces in a hand before, but I have seen one before.



Yeah, I've never seen a royal before either. But I've had 4 aces before. Probably more than once IIRC.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 3, 2008)

That's unreal. Sounds like something straight out of a movie.


----------



## Naren (Sep 3, 2008)

Regor said:


> Yeah, I've never seen a royal before either. But I've had 4 aces before. Probably more than once IIRC.



I know I've had 3 aces before, but I don't think I've ever had 4.


----------



## forelander (Sep 3, 2008)

What's worse is, if I were playing for money, 4 aces would seem like a sure thing. The kinda thing you'd go all in for and just assume that if the other dude wasn't bluffing, his hand sure as hell wasn't as good as yours. How much money did he lose on that round?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

He lost it all.

I mean, who isn't going to go all in on quad aces? It's tournament poker.

It was the opening round of the Main Event, Rog. On ESPN2.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2008)

haha id have been throwing chairs around after that.

probably just after i flipped the table and started hurling abuse at everyone!


----------



## Trespass (Sep 3, 2008)

This would be it?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

That's not it, but wow.

This one the other guy had 4 aces. That dude just had a pair of 8's. Like I said, the guys mentioned the odds were like 2.7 billion (or something like that) to 1 of both those hands happening in a single round of poker.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw the quad aces get beat by the royal flush last night and I was floored. If I was the dude that lost with the quad aces I would quit playing forever. That has to be one of the worst bad beats ever. 

Amazingly that guy took it pretty well. 


When I play cards I kind of turn into an asshole and let my temper get the best of me at times. I can't even imagine how I would have reacted to that beat.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 3, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I saw the quad aces get beat by the royal flush last night and I was floored. If I was the dude that lost with the quad aces I would quit playing forever. That has to be one of the worst bad beats ever.


No shit. 


YYZ2112 said:


> Amazingly that guy took it pretty well.


You see him stumble, though?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You see him stumble, though?





I did.  Maybe it hadn't hit him yet.


----------



## forelander (Sep 3, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I saw the quad aces get beat by the royal flush last night and I was floored. If I was the dude that lost with the quad aces I would quit playing forever. That has to be one of the worst bad beats ever.
> 
> Amazingly that guy took it pretty well.
> 
> ...



Like I said, if you have four aces and lose, you just weren't meant to win. If that happened to me all I could do is laugh and know it wasn't my day. If I have a couple of hundred thousand dollars on it, it might be a different story though .


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 21, 2008)

I've had quads before online but not a straight flush. Or seen one online. I play poker mainly online. There aren't a lot of casinos here in Finland. Couple of bars close to me have pokertables in them. 

And I thought I've had bad beats. Just remember that hand when you lose with a good hand next time fellas.


----------

